# 2 Hour Recipes



## matt zad (Aug 13, 2014)

I thought this might be a good topic. What are some of your good 2 hr recipes? I was looking around for something to make for dinner tonight in the smoker and I couldnt find anything through the search field. Most of the things I know that only take a couple hours are snacks like ABTs and Pork Candy. Anyone have some goto main meal recipes that can be completed in a couple hours?


----------



## padronman (Aug 13, 2014)

Chicken!!!   Marinade of your choice.  Usually done in 2 hours. 

Scott


----------



## mdboatbum (Aug 13, 2014)

+1 on the chicken. Also a reverse seared steak can be done in time. Pork tenderloins are quick too. Just get the temp up in your  smoker and lots of things can be done in under 2 hours.


----------



## swoodze (Aug 13, 2014)

I have done chicken, hamburgers, and sausages by smoking them first then just throwing them on a hot grill to finish them off and give them the crisp skin.


----------



## noboundaries (Aug 13, 2014)

Crank the smoker up to 350F and a 3-4 pound meatloaf will be at 165F IT in less than two hours.


----------



## padronman (Aug 13, 2014)

Noboundaries said:


> Crank the smoker up to 350F and a 3-4 pound meatloaf will be at 165F IT in less than two hours.


Oh yes I second the meatloaf as well.  I have actually done meatloaf at 250 and had them done in 2 hours.  Instead of making a huge loaf you could make individual meatloaves for each person.....and you could customize the toppings to suit each person!!!

Scott


----------



## swoodze (Aug 13, 2014)

Ok the meat loaf sounds good my brother made the meatloaf Jeff sent out in the news letter a few weeks ago. it was awesome. I think this is what I want to make when I get home from work tonight.


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Aug 13, 2014)

You'll enjoy the Meatloaf , send Q-view of your meal...

Stan


----------



## matt zad (Aug 14, 2014)

Meatloaf sounds really good. I'll have to do that next week. 

I ended up just grilling up a couple of steaks with veggies last night.


----------



## robitaillere2 (Aug 14, 2014)

The meatloaf on the Newsletter was awesome.... the second time.  The first time I didn't make the meat into the long rolls like the Newsletter suggested and it didn't get the flavor all the way through like it did the second time. Keep them skinny and they are awesome!


----------

